# ***Blue Angelfish Video Journal ***



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all this is my VIDEO Journal:

Here is a video of the 130G planted community tank.






I have 3 breeding pairs of Blue Angelfish in my big tank, so I decided to breed them. Two days after putting them into a new tank we have eggs.






3 day old eggs changing into wigglers.






Day 4 ( Wigglers)






Day 7 ( the family)











Angelfish can get quite aggressive when they have fry around






They will even attack you!!!!!!






After not believing it the first time I tried again!!!!






I stop bugging them since it stresses them out and left them alone with the fry. The next day I took out the parents and attempted to feed the fry. Success !!!!! full bellies !!!!






The fry are growing fast. ( DAY 21)






They are getting bigger everyday ( 1 MONTH)






Which brings us to present day. I will add videos of their progression. 
Thanks for watching


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome videos and those are some beautiful fish for sure!!


----------



## hiddenhighways (Jan 8, 2012)

great shots!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

That's really nice!

Keep us updated with the fry progression.


----------



## hiddenhighways (Jan 8, 2012)

which camera are you using? The shots came out really nice


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

AMAZING.......

Your 130 Gallon is ready for TOTM!

Great job :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rudy102*,

Thank you for sharing your videos, tanks and fish. The video of the eggs turning to wigglers is amazing.

I had a question about your Roseline Sharks (Puntius denisonii). With mine I seem to have a problem with the one of the school getting left out and out competed for food. I had one that continued to stay small while the others grew and always seemed out casted from the school. Eventually it died; I believe it died from not getting enough food and stress. Now it seems they have started ostracizing a new RLS and it seems to be much smaller than the rest and not getting food. Have you had any similar issues? I had a school of 5 in a 3 ft 38g. Now there are four. They are still young enough that they do not look crowded in the tank, but I was planning on moving them to a 55g eventually.

Again you have an amazing tank and fish; thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

I never had any problem with them no eating. They are the eating machines in my tank. I think it might help if you have 8+ since they are a schooling fish. My friends example is almost same as yours. ( He had 4 , one was getting picked on , then it died and it continued from there). Try adding a few.


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

mlancaster

Check out this video of my Roseline Sharks that I just posted.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rudy102*,

Thank you for posting another great video. I love how fast and frantically they eat. My four do the same; however, as I mentioned, the smallest seems to get pushed out of the way and not get as much food.

Thank you for the advice, I think a larger school would help. When I move them to a larger tank of mine I will get more; the hard part will be finding them at a reasonable price.

Where did you get yours? Off the internet? LFS? Were they relatively expensive.

Your 130g tank looks great. Do you use fertilizer?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought my in Toronto Ontario form a LFS for $10 a piece. Mind you they were small. ( 2"-2.5").
And no I don't use any fertilizers. I just change the water once a week ( 50%). I feed once a day and more times on weekend. I think the light do a lot , especially for plants. I use hagen Life-go T5HO. The light really makes the plants "GLOW" and give it a nice greens. As for the Blue Angel breeding tanks.....I use Hagen Power-Glo T5HO bulbs to bring out more blues. When I had Africans
a few years ago I would only use Power-Glo buls. The colors of the fish just Poped out. Power Glo= Beautiful Fish colors & Life Glo = great plant colors.


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just keeping everyone updated. 1 1/2 old fry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZrjRCtW ... jHrZci2G_4


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Rudy102 said:


> Just keeping everyone updated. 1 1/2 old fry.


Wow Rudy102; those fry are amazing. Now that is the definition of cute; I mean **cool.

That was embarrassing.

Thank you for sharing your high quality videos.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ramcrazy (May 7, 2004)

Unbelievable videos! Congrats on the success!!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!!!!!! 
I have a question: is it possible to embed videos on the forum???


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi everyone

Just keeping you updated.

Here are two videos of my 2 month old Blue Angelfish Fry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aa2dVGJ ... 91v16_rODK

Close up zoom video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thRXUW_B ... JA7zlPxxED


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Rudy102 said:


> Thanks for the comments!!!!!!
> I have a question: is it possible to embed videos on the forum???


Not currently. Great vids, thanks for posting!


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi guys just keeping you updated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq5RQ20T ... 91v16_rODK


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

**** 2 Month Old Fry ****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aa2dVGJ ... OrTeXsY%3D

**** 2 Months Fry Close up Zoom ****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thRXUW_B ... hwH2BrI%3D

**** 2 1/2 Month Fry ****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq5RQ20T ... mZRkUg8%3D


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

**** 3 Month Fry ****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2oxH5V7 ... ZJXsX1E%3D

**** 3 1/2 Month Fry ****

The biggest ones are now loonie size. I have saved 7 for myself and sold the rest. Since angelfish have so many fry some are bound to be different. Notice there are 3 that are almost an albino color ( no stripes, no dark color, no red eye ) .
I find these to be pretty interesting because these could be the next gen blue/albino angelfish once I get them to breed.....providing that they stay like they are. Let see what develops .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwR3dGVp ... jcWQoP8%3D


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rudy102*,

Again, thank you for posting these great high quality videos. Your angels seem to be growing quickly. How often are you changing the water in the grow out tank?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm changing the water once a week about 75-90%. The reason for this is that the fry are exposed to natural sun light for about 4 Hours a day ( before my lights go on) and the tank is covered in algae. Usually when I take the vidoe's its after a weekend cleaning. From my experience the natural sunlight is a great natural color enhancer. Now I will siphon the tank into a 3 gallon bucket and refill the tank almost daily since there is a lot of fish waste and the granite tiled bottom shows everything. 
As for feeding..... I would feed them live brine shrimp for the 1 1/2 months ( 1 once in mourning and 2 times at night). I converted them to New Life Spectrum "GROW" formula and Omega One Super Color flakes. Once they were converted they would eat like pigs!!!!! I would sometimes feed them 6 times a day!!!! And they were always hungry. Now that they are over 3 months I just feed them twice a day. NLF in the morning and Omega One flakes at night. I find this combo of dry food is by far better then anything that I have ever used. ( Color and growth wise).

When I originally got my angles over a year and a half ago.... they were similar size to my 3 1/2 Month fry but showing nowhere near the color.


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

**** 3 1/2 Month Old Fry *** (Part 2) Albino Angel Up close

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAyLu...s6KdjcWQoP8%3D


----------



## Rudy102 (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone experienced this " genetic mutation " for a group of fry???


----------

